
Not Everyone Is “Killing” It: How and When to Admit It - ilamont
http://www.agilevc.com/blog/2015/01/21/not-everyone-killing-admit.html
======
_greim_
I had a strongly religious upbringing, but later in life I transitioned and
acclimated to the secular world. When I began working at a startup, the
fervency and intensity of the meetings—especially when the CEO or board
addressed the group—gave me vivid flashbacks to my religious days. I
definitely wanted us to succeed, but I think my background gave me some
immunity to the pseudo-religious groupthink that so often characterizes
startups.

------
fidotron
"If you have thoughtful investors in your company, hopefully they’ll provide
useful feedback about how to deal with a difficult situation. And it’s okay if
you as the CEO don’t have all the answers when confronting a challenge. But
you have to be prepared to map out the options of how to move the company
forward, and it behooves you to have a strong recommendation and rationale for
your plan."

This doesn't just apply to startupland. In almost any management situation if
you're having to point out a problem it will always go better if you have at
least one solution ready. This is quite literally how you turn crisis into
opportunity.

------
kelukelugames
Not everyone is killing it? Clearly the author has never talked to a
recruiter.

------
7Figures2Commas
I think it says something about the current environment when VCs have to
instruct founders on such basic practices as not creating unnecessary panic
and being honest with stakeholders. The truth of the matter is that hot
markets create lots of founders who simply don't have the wherewithal and
fortitude to lead competently.

~~~
Swizec
A lot of founders these days are in their early 20's. Most people in their
early 20's lack the emotional development to know these things without being
told. Especially when you throw a few million at them.

Responsibility makes people panic until they get used to it.

I mean, imagine being 23 and responsible for the livelihoods and career
prospects of some 20 people. Wouldn't _you_ panic?

~~~
tieTYT
Weird coincidence you bring this up. I just found this on reddit: TIL That
although we picture the Founding Fathers as old men, many were quite young. By
July 4th, 1776, Aaron Burr was 20, Alexander Hamilton, 21; James Madison, 25;
John Jay, 29; and Thomas Jefferson, 33.

~~~
maceo
Thomas Jefferson is the only founder you list who ought to be associated with
the year 1776. The others actually came to prominence in the 1780's. That
said, they were still young.

To add a few more, Marx was 29 when he wrote the Communist Manifesto and Fidel
Castro was 32 he successfully led the Cuban revolution.

------
danvoell
Nice article, killed it!

------
ceomentor
$10 million a month... A MONTH!

